# Who Are You?



## froggy (Jun 14, 2018)

Really, tell me who you are.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 14, 2018)

froggy said:


> Really, tell me who you are.




Baba O'Riley


----------



## April (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## froggy (Jun 14, 2018)

April said:


> View attachment 198557​


I know you.


----------



## April (Jun 14, 2018)

froggy said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 198557​
> ...


You know who I am on a message board, but you don't know me. 

Best that way.


----------



## froggy (Jun 14, 2018)

April said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...


That' what I said


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 14, 2018)

Who are you Who Who, Who Who


----------



## froggy (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Leo123 (Jun 14, 2018)

froggy said:


>



You are Underdog?


----------



## froggy (Jun 14, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No. Have your days gotten routine? Mine never will


----------



## playtime (Jun 14, 2018)

me.


----------



## sparky (Jun 14, 2018)

Who  cares _who_ i am on this soul sucking machine?

_no no no...._

I don't care who _you _are anymore than you care who_ I _am

why _should _we?

What i _do _care is, what any one of you brings to the table

~S~


----------



## froggy (Jun 14, 2018)

sparky said:


> Who  cares _who_ i am on this soul sucking machine?
> 
> _no no no...._
> 
> ...


Where is the table? I've been here near 10 years and I've seen no table.


----------



## froggy (Jun 14, 2018)

playtime said:


> me.


Ain't it great to be you.


----------



## playtime (Jun 14, 2018)

froggy said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > me.
> ...



100%.


----------



## sparky (Jun 14, 2018)

froggy said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Who  cares _who_ i am on this soul sucking machine?
> ...


----------



## froggy (Jun 14, 2018)

sparky said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


That little table will never do just won't do here.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm WheelieAddict and I have an incurable addiction to wheelies. If I could wheelie a little rascal power chair I would, and likely will find a way to when I'm too old to ride anything else.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 14, 2018)

froggy said:


> Really, tell me who you are.


Who am I?



 

Oh, nobody really.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 15, 2018)

froggy said:


> Really, tell me who you are.


You are bored Froggy ?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 16, 2018)

froggy said:


> Really, tell me who you are.


----------



## Disir (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Disir (Jun 16, 2018)

froggy said:


> Really, tell me who you are.



You first.


----------



## froggy (Jun 16, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Really, tell me who you are.
> ...


You know it's always ladies first.


----------



## Disir (Jun 16, 2018)

froggy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



I'm rewatching The Thin Blue Line, eating a peach yogurt, looking at recipes, and attempting to post on two forums. 
I'm one of _those_ people.

You're turn.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 17, 2018)

I am an enigma.


----------



## froggy (Jun 17, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



I'm just simple ol me. I've been around everywhere. Done many things, some things I liked I did more than once


----------



## Disir (Jun 17, 2018)

froggy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



Where haven't you been?


----------



## froggy (Jun 17, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> I am an enigma.


Are you more of a paradox or a problem? Lol


----------



## Disir (Jun 17, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> I am an enigma.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 17, 2018)

froggy said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I am an enigma.
> ...


yes.


----------



## froggy (Jun 17, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


South pole


----------



## Disir (Jun 17, 2018)

froggy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



Have you been overseas?


----------



## froggy (Jun 17, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Korea


----------



## Disir (Jun 17, 2018)

froggy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



In the military?


----------



## froggy (Jun 17, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Yes it was a life time ago


----------



## Disir (Jun 17, 2018)

froggy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



Are you an author?


----------



## froggy (Jun 17, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


No. Now more about you


----------



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2018)

froggy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


I'm bored Froggy, we do not make pranks anymore I miss a lot.


----------



## froggy (Jun 20, 2018)

Dalia said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Dalia does it feel like this?


----------



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2018)

froggy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



Froggy i said


----------



## froggy (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## froggy (Jun 20, 2018)

froggy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


----------



## Disir (Jun 20, 2018)

froggy said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...




I have never been to Korea, or in the military and I am not an author.  Spinach and eggplants are perhaps the best vegetables on the planet. And coffee.  If tomato paste can count as a vegetable, then so can coffee. 

What was the hardest choice you ever had to make?


----------



## froggy (Jun 20, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


I've had so many it's hard to  say which. Running away at an arly age. Just had to go.


----------



## froggy (Jun 20, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


Wait a minute did I miss something. Do you do coffee beans like soup beans?


----------



## Disir (Jun 20, 2018)

froggy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



How old were you? Why did you?


----------



## Disir (Jun 20, 2018)

froggy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



Yes. Yes, I do.


----------



## froggy (Jun 20, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


What a rush. Eh


----------



## froggy (Jun 20, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


16. Pretty much on my own anyway.


----------



## froggy (Jun 20, 2018)

froggy said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Your music preference is?


----------



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


I do not know how old Froggy is?  How old are you, my little devil?


----------



## froggy (Jun 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...





coffee bean muffins - Google Search:


----------



## Disir (Jun 21, 2018)

froggy said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



It depends on my mood. I am all over the board. Except for country. The older songs that tell stories I don't mind so much. You?


----------



## froggy (Jun 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


Rock and roll


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 21, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


>



  I'm a Good Old Boy through and through.


----------



## froggy (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Disir (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


>


I just love that music


----------



## froggy (Jun 23, 2018)

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Although the end of the rainbow is where the money at.


----------



## sparky (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2018)

A music lover who appreciates music of The Who.


----------



## NathanCross (Sep 28, 2018)

froggy said:


> Really, tell me who you are.


Nathan Cross
Conservative
Catholic
Married
Staunchly anti-Communist


----------



## Skinny_32 (Sep 30, 2018)

Race
European
Non Religious
Former Sports


----------



## Bezukhov (Oct 2, 2018)

*The Joker*



Some people call me the space cowboy yeah
Some call me the gangster of love
Some people call me Maurice
Cause' I speak of the pompitous of love

People talk about me baby
Say I'm doin' you wrong, doin' you wrong
But don't you worry baby don't worry
Cause' I'm right here at home

Cause' I'm a picker
I'm a grinner
I'm a lover
And I'm a sinner
Playin' my music in the sun
I'm a joker
I'm a smoker
I'm a mid-night toker
I get my lovin' on the run
Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh

You're the cutest thing that I ever did see
I really love your peaches
Want to shake your tree
Lovey dovey, lovey dovey, lovey dovey all the time
Ooh wee baby, I sure show you a good time

Cause' I'm a picker
I'm a grinner
I'm a lover
And I'm a sinner
Playin' my music in the sun
I'm a joker
I'm a smoker
I'm a mid-night toker
I sure don't want to hurt no one

Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh

People keep talkin' about me baby
Say I'm doin' you wrong
Well don't you worry, don't worry, no don't worry mama
Cause' I'm right here at home
You're the cutest thing I ever did see
Really love your peaches want to shake your tree
Lovey dovey, lovey dovey, lovey dovey all the time
Come on baby now, I'll show you a good time


----------

